# Buying a used meat slicer: what to look for?



## xsists (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm going to look at some used meat slicers in the next couple days.  I am wondering if there is anything I should be looking for that would call off the deal.  Just want to make sure I don't throw down the money on a commercial slicer to get it home and have to put more money into it.  Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## shoneyboy (Nov 19, 2013)

All I can say is, do not buy one of those $100.00 el-cheap-o models. I wasted my $$$ on one and it's was NOT worth it for what I wanted out if it...... Just my opinion.....ShoneyBoy


----------



## xsists (Nov 19, 2013)

I currently have an el cheapo old one now.  The motor is pretty shot, barely will slice anything.  I'm looking at a 12" Univex Boston slicer.  Just wondering if there is anything I can look for before I agree to buy.


----------



## xsists (Nov 20, 2013)

Anyone else?


----------



## aeroforce100 (Nov 20, 2013)

Get one with a set of sharpening stones and at least a 10" blade 12" would be even better. Make sure the blade doesn't have any nicks. All Stainless steel is nice.  Make sure you hear it run while it is slicing something like a roast.  If it will slice cheese, that is a plus..  Bring someone to help you carry it to your vehicle.  Good ones are HEAVY!

Good luck in your search.  BTW what is your price range?


----------

